# cancellation of own visa



## blood02 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi! 

I recently won a labour case against my employer but they are appealing the judgement and submit another case to the court (same thing as the appeal). The case took months before the court ruling and this is the 4th mo, I thought this will be over but I guess it was not. The court ruled that the company gave all the dues and give me my passport plus ticket back home.

I am out of job for 4 mo and since I think this will not soon be over (bec of the appeal), I look for another job and luckily I got an offer in JAFZA but they told me that I need to be cancelled first so they can process my visa, but the problem is that my former company will not cancell my visa (this is the reason why I filed a labour case against them, they want me to pay visa expenses first before cancelling my visa and they don't gave my salary for almost 2 mo plus my annual).

My employer is not in the country right now and requested the court hearing to be at the last week of Jan or first wk of Feb, which I believe is unfair, she have my passport (I think it's on her house since she cannot bring it outside the country)

My question is, can I just cancell my own visa? How can I do that?
Do I need to pay a certain fee in order to cancell my own visa, how much would it cost me? bec that will be a problem since I already use most of my savings.
I need to have a job immediately bec if this case continue all my funds will be exhausted and I don't know what will happen to me.

Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You won't be able to cancel your own visa, particularly as you don't have your passport. You may, however, be able to get some sort of NOC from the courts to allow you to take the other job. Suggest you start by taking your offer letter to the Labour department with copies of your old visa and original labour card if you have it and explain the situation and ask for their advice. I am sure I recall reading something somewhere about this kind of thing being permitted in certain cases of hardship. Good for you for seeing it through. I also worked for a company that I had to pay my way out of. I had signed something to say I would (let's face it who thinks it will apply to them?) - I knew I could probably win out in the courts but I was so unhappy, I just wanted to finish it plus I was lucky enough to have the money to do it. Good luck!


----------

